# Arizona's Governor's Elk Tag



## Critter

All reports are not in and I did a couple of quick searches on the WWW with nothing coming up but supposedly here is the elk that the owners of Jimmy John's shot this last week in Arizona on the Governor's tag.

It scored 470" as I have been told


----------



## bowgy

Wow, is 500 going to be the new 400?

Isn't the world record is about 478?


----------



## rtockstein

Critter said:


> All reports are not in and I did a couple of quick searches on the WWW with nothing coming up but supposedly here is the elk that the owners of Jimmy John's shot this last week in Arizona on the Governor's tag.
> 
> It scored 470" as I have been told


It says the image is broken.


----------



## Critter

If you are using TapTalk on a phone for some reason it isn't showing the image, but it is fine on a computer.


----------



## TPrawitt91

I saw the pic on social media. It’s rather unbelievable to be honest. Such a huge bull!


----------



## PBH

I see no image (Windows PC)


----------



## Critter

Let me try this if you can't see it.


----------



## rtockstein

Holy smokes that's big. I'd like to see some other angles of it. 

That guy's smile and thumbs up in every hunting picture he's taken is awesome.


----------



## CPAjeff

Wow - what a huge bull!


----------



## Raptorman

That's what Jimmy Johns money will get you. Heck of a bull!


----------



## goosefreak

old burn scar in steep pine country?? looks like unit 27? Cant wait for my Archery hunt!


----------



## AF CYN

That thing is only 456" max.


----------



## Vanilla

That bull...

Simply amazing.


----------



## middlefork

Awesome bull!


----------



## 2full

How much did that one cost ??
That is amazing.


----------



## pollo70

Very nice Bull! I will like to order 1 Elk Sub please!


----------



## Critter

Here is another angle. Click on the thumbnail if you can't see the picture in the post.


----------



## CPAjeff

My goodness that thing is large - - Jimmy Johns for lunch today!


----------



## RandomElk16

Jersey Mike's > Jimmy Johns. 


Just think.. if you didn't buy all those sandwiches it could have been YOU mowing down a big old bull (with probably 25 guides in tow).


I don't even know how bulls live long enough to hit those sizes. The fact he wasn't killed before hitting that in itself is pretty rad.


----------



## goosefreak

My little brother lives in AZ and my Cousin is a guide down there. Word on the street is, that bull did in fact come from unit 27.. Guess who has a unit 27 tag and a hunt starting in 3 weeks?!?! THIS GUY!! Iv only mentioned it a million times already. I can’t wait! I’m pumped!


----------



## Vanilla

GF, too bad they already killed your bull!


----------



## Critter

Really too bad you can't use a rifle, quite likely like the above bull was killed with. 

But I would gladly take a chance at # 2 up there with some sticks and string.


----------



## Critter

I just got some information from a friend down in Arizona about the bull. I can believe the auction price but not the outfitter cost but you never know. 

Unit 27 early bull tag. He said the tag was over $300K and the outfitter $150K. He said it was shot near Hannagan Meadow


----------



## goosefreak

Critter said:


> I just got some information from a friend down in Arizona about the bull. I can believe the auction price but not the outfitter cost but you never know.
> 
> Unit 27 early bull tag. He said the tag was over $300K and the outfitter $150K. He said it was shot near Hannagan Meadow


Talk about getting me more pumped!! We hunt near Hannagan!!


----------



## goosefreak

Vanilla said:


> GF, too bad they already killed your bull!


I'd be happy to kill his buddy!


----------



## KineKilla

goosefreak said:


> Talk about getting me more pumped!! We hunt near Hannagan!!


Sorry but it's likely that beast ate all the other bulls on the mountain!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> I just got some information from a friend down in Arizona about the bull. I can believe the auction price but not the outfitter cost but you never know.
> 
> Unit 27 early bull tag. He said the tag was over $300K and the outfitter $150K. He said it was shot near Hannagan Meadow


$450k?!? That's a lot of sandwiches!! Good for Jimmy John!

Goose - good luck on the hunt, I hope you kill a giant!


----------



## american_jackal

Goose keep us posted on how your hunt goes. See if you can find his brother!!!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> $450k?!? That's a lot of sandwiches!! Good for Jimmy John!
> 
> Goose - good luck on the hunt, I hope you kill a giant!


Yep, and yep.

Get er done freak!


----------



## AF CYN

Didn't notice in the first pic, but I love those symmetrical triple brow tines! Very cool configuration!


----------



## RandomElk16

After watching the videos, the bull he was with is also dang near 400". 

So hopefully you can get it done!



Still unreal how many guides literally slept on this bull and followed him around. These "conservation trophy" hunts are something else.


----------



## Vanilla

Video is out on the hunt. JJ has a 1,000 yard elk to his name that green scored 471 5/8.


----------



## middlefork

Impressive bull and good shooting.


----------



## goosefreak

It’s 9:16 PM Wednesday night September 9 and I have currently just turned south onto the 191 off of I 70 heading to Arizona for the archery elk hunt that starts on Friday! My dad is in front of me with the trailer and the rest of our camping stuff, I’ve got my truck loaded down. We’re prepared to be there the whole two weeks. We are going to stop in a undisclosed location near the Arizona Utah border and finish our drive tomorrow September 10. I’ll give you guys updates on the action as it happens on this thread. If I kill an elk, I’ll start a new one. Good luck to everyone back here in Utah With your own tags!


----------



## Critter

Good luck down there and I hope that you find his brother.

Not too many places to park down that way on the border, at least any that I would park at for a little bit of sleep. That is unless you hit that little service station just west of the 191 and 160 junction, at least I think it is 160


----------



## pollo70

Good Luck! goosefreak.


----------



## goosefreak

I got to camp about an hour ago, we’re in the process of setting up right now. I just spent 30 minutes shooting my bow and everything is shooting good and things are looking up! I’m going to head out this evening and scout a couple areas and then come tomorrow morning it’s game time!


----------



## silentstalker

Good luck! Hope you find a great bull and smoke him!


----------



## bowgy

Good luck, sounds like you should have an awesome time.


----------



## goosefreak

Update.. scouted our an area with 4-5 bulls bugling. Saw one that was 300” pushing a dozen cows. I’m currently sitting at camp now with a fire going and there are 2 bulls bugling out about 200 in the dark right now! 

Go time in the morning!


----------



## PBH

goose -- I enjoy the updates. But, for the love of all that is holy, go enjoy your hunt and get off your damned phone!!

:grin:


----------



## RandomElk16

PBH said:


> goose -- I enjoy the updates. But, for the love of all that is holy, go enjoy your hunt and get off your damned phone!!
> 
> :grin:


That... but also when it's dark or mid day and you are at camp - send updates AND pics of elk.

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak

Down time PBH!! 

First morning, we had about 5-6 bulls around us in the area bugling. Chased one that ended up being 320-330. 

Went after the other ones but, they shut down before we got to them. 

They are bugling decent but, it’s still early in the rut. It seems like they are teetering on the edge of going nuts. 

Things are looking good. Just need the right scenario


----------



## goosefreak

Update: we did 9 miles round trip this morning, we got into a hot bull that came into 18 yards in real thick stuff! No shot! And he winded us and bolted! He was about a 340” 6x7

It’s been a little quiet! Not going like they should yet. We’re supposed to get a little weather over the next couple days. That should flip the switch!

I’m having a hard time logging in on here with my phone so, updates may not come as frequently..


----------



## johnnycake

I love it! Thanks for bringing us to camp with you!


----------



## goosefreak

Update: bugling starting to pick up a bit, glassed up a 350 bull with cows. Got on him quick. Watched him push his cows for 2 hours and then they bedded up. We had a solid plan to kill him and he would have been easy to call in because he was being very territorial. Made our move and deer busted us half way through the move and the noise pushed those elk deeper in the canyon. More bulls bugling down in deep and the 350 was letting everyone know that he was the boss. We backed out and are confident they will come back up top to feed tonight! Got a good plan for tonight.

I’ll keep updating as long and my abilities to access the UWN is available. 

Sept 14, 2020


----------



## RandomElk16

goosefreak said:


> Update: bugling starting to pick up a bit, glassed up a 350 bull with cows. Got on him quick. Watched him push his cows for 2 hours and then they bedded up. We had a solid plan to kill him and he would have been easy to call in because he was being very territorial. Made our move and deer busted us half way through the move and the noise pushed those elk deeper in the canyon. More bulls bugling down in deep and the 350 was letting everyone know that he was the boss. We backed out and are confident they will come back up top to feed tonight! Got a good plan for tonight.
> 
> I'll keep updating as long and my abilities to access the UWN is available.
> 
> Sept 14, 2020


I hope you are busy working your butt off trying to carry him out right now..


----------



## goosefreak

Got in on him tonight! I had only 1 shot through a little gap. I could only range a tree I thought he was standing by. Turns out the tree was farther than where I thought he was standing. I threaded the needle perfectly but, shot over his back.

He was a solid 350” bull. Perfectly symmetrical all the way around, gorgeous bull.


----------



## johnnycake

goosefreak said:


> Got in on him tonight! I had only 1 shot through a little gap. I could only range a tree I thought he was standing by. Turns out the tree was farther than where I thought he was standing. I threaded the needle perfectly but, shot over his back.
> 
> He was a solid 350" bull. Perfectly symmetrical all the way around, gorgeous bull.


Ouch! Sounds like fun though!


----------



## goosefreak

Write up coming when I’m back in town...


----------



## BGD

Oh baby! Can’t wait.


----------



## Critter

At least you could of given us a little bit of horn porn. 

Can't wait for the story.


----------



## Catherder

goosefreak said:


> Write up coming when I'm back in town...


Hope he didn't break his bow? :shock:


----------



## goosefreak

Here’s a little bit of antler critter! He’s not a giant but he’s a beautiful bull! That was a rough hunt, too hot and dry this year. Give me a day or two and I’ll get a full story and pictures put out, I just got back in town. I need a little wife and kids time


----------



## hunting777

So you made me go look up that scripture and very fitting!!!! Congrats, I can't wait to see your harvest.


----------



## olibooger

Critter said:


> Here is another angle. Click on the thumbnail if you can't see the picture in the post.







Did you guys hear how his outfitting cadre found the bull? They screwed this guy over and Jimmy being so fat could barely get to the elk. Undeserved in my opinion. Read the comments.


----------



## Critter

You will find that most of the "Governor's" tags in all the states have similar stories.

However I would like to see some restrictions placed on these tags such as only being able to hunt them where a actual season is open, not a 365 day tag. That along with having to use the weapon that is legal for that season, if you are hunting in a archery season then it is archery, muzzle loader it will be a muzzle loader and so forth. 

The guide thing, you are just going to have to deal with it. If you have the money to hire a outfitter to go sit on a elk, deer, bear, cat, sheep, goat, or whatever else then fine spend the money to pay someone to just go sit on them. Put them to bed and wake them up. That's money back into the economy. 

Most of the commenters on videos like that are just pissed off because it wasn't them.


----------

